# Queen Ethelburga's College



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

I was rather debating posting this, but decided to forge ahead anyway! In April or so, Hubby and I are moving up north. I'm not going to post too many details; that would take all night. Let's just say it's because of his job. Now, idiot that he is, he's promised our daughter (who is 9 right now) that she can go to Queen Ethelburga's College (or rather, Chapter House). 

We had a huge arguement over this. I'm still furious at him.  We can afford it, but money will be tight. Daughter is a lovely young rider. She's very active in PC and hunts. She's thrilled with the idea of going to Chapter House. 

I've sent off for the DVD and will be phoning the school for a chat. What I want to know is the stuff that they _won't_ tell me. Is there any bullying? What are the staff like? What are the facilities actually like? I understand that they're building a new Eq centre- is that right? Daughter has a pony of her own, but I'm not sure if he should go with her. How does that work, anyway? Do they have school horses, and what are they like? 

Lastly, on DD's request, does anyone have any pics she can have a look at?

Thanks!


----------



## stencilface (1 January 2009)

I have never been there as a student, but it doesn't seem to have the best reputation as a school, or an equestrian facility.  But then again, it does have amazing facilities, like a double storey stable block and indoor/outdoor schools etc.

I have always thought of it as an easy way out for rich dumb kids who want to go school with their pony, but I am prepared (and mostly likely will 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) to take some stick for that. Thats just what I know (which admittedly is not much 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) from hearing about the school from other people.

Don't know if you've seen this?

http://www.queenethelburgas.edu/equestrian-school/facilities.html


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2009)

Oh good luck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Eldest wanted to go. When I worked out the fees, including her taking Little Cob - livery is free, but you have to join the Royal Riding Club or some such thing - I decided that that, times by two, was not on. They've recently spent a fortune on the equestrian side of things, and it looks lovely. Eldest may yet go to sixth form, but that's dependant on many things.

I don't know what that school in particular is like, other than it's changed a lot since it was in Harrogate when I lived there (I won't tell you the then local nickname for it!), but my three nieces begged us not to send our daughters to an all girls school (there are a number of them round here). I'm sure lots of people have a wonderful time, and eldest daughter passed entrance exams for the two we liked, but when we sat down and really discussed our life as a family, it worked out that home education was best for her: she rides during the morning and works afternoon/evening.

Sorry, gone on a bit, it's just we've given that school a lot of thought


----------



## Happy Horse (1 January 2009)

My concern is that it is related to the Insurance company that shall not be named!


----------



## teapot (1 January 2009)

I've only ever heard bad things about the school and the stables...

(this is coming from someone who went to a very similar school on a much smaller level)


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My concern is that it is related to the Insurance company that shall not be named! 

[/ QUOTE ]

*gulp*


----------



## stencilface (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My concern is that it is related to the Insurance company that shall not be named! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Forgot about that!!

Thats why they can afford such good facilities then....


----------



## arwenplusone (1 January 2009)

Have you thought about Queen Margarets?  
They have some good equestrian facilities.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only I think daughter would have to wait until she was 11?


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

I'm going to bloody kill him. I really am!

Thank you everyone. Yes, I've just been looking at the site. They say a lot without telling you much, don't they?


----------



## RunToEarth (1 January 2009)

QE is such a good school. My best friend went there, so I have spent quite a bit of time up there. 
Staff are wonderful, really great facilities and it is one of the best schools up north. The only problem I found was it was in the sixth form it can get very cliquey, but that is certainly not a problem exclusive to that school and you would struggle to find many other faults with the school!


----------



## teapot (1 January 2009)

Oh and I'd say that there are FAR better private schools with riding facilities than QE if you and your OH really wanted to go down that route.

Their fees are cheap in comparison though and that speaks volumes to me (I'm not just saying that, spent my entire school education in private schools and you do notice the difference. Not saying ALL cheap ones are bad but you do get an idea of where the money goes).


----------



## seabiscuit (1 January 2009)

For 15 years now I've been getting those god@Mm Queen Ethelburga's brochures with my Horse and hound magazine every single week.  Not to mention them being in my monthly eventing magazine as well. Just what is their problem that makes them need to advertise so much??? Ive always wondered that.

They must be desperate for students, and they give out these so called 'scholarships' to anyone and everyone.

Do any of the respectfull, proper schools like Eton, Radley, St Swithuns, Downe House, Winchester College etc or indeed any normal private schools lower down on the league tables need to advertise so much? no- and if they did, they wouldnt advertise in that fashion not to mention be connected to the most tawdry insurance company that ever existed.

Having said all that, I accept that I may be completly wrong, and that the school may be lovely!!


----------



## teapot (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
For 15 years now I've been getting those god@Mm Queen Ethelburga's brochures with my Horse and hound magazine every single week.  Not to mention them being in my monthly eventing magazine as well. Just what is their problem that makes them need to advertise so much??? Ive always wondered that.

They must be desperate for students, and they give out these so called 'scholarships' to anyone and everyone.



[/ QUOTE ]

Another one of my thoughts, used to be every week in H&amp;P too. You rarely see decent private schools advertising.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2009)

Just to add, when we were school hunting, we looked at quite a number and viewed five. The most expensive one reminded me of a dirty comprehensive. One that had a good reputation had labs that were stuck somewhere in the sixties, and another had rooms so small that they could barely fit in the twenty-odd pupils to a class.

If eldest daughter wants to go to sixth form that offers riding, then we'll go and see all the ones that seem suitable and are withing our then price range.

The area you are moving too is stiff with horses and horsey minded people 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I spent a good deal of my childhood and teenage years there.


----------



## LizzieJ (1 January 2009)

My lodger taught there for three years and doesn't have a good word to say about it...


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





RosiiePimms, did your friend take a horse with her? Was she there recentely? Trying to get info on what they actually provide is proving to be very hard.


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My lodger taught there for three years and doesn't have a good word to say about it... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Oh dear. What did they teach? What was the problem? Thanks.


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Just to add, when we were school hunting, we looked at quite a number and viewed five. The most expensive one reminded me of a dirty comprehensive. One that had a good reputation had labs that were stuck somewhere in the sixties, and another had rooms so small that they could barely fit in the twenty-odd pupils to a class.

If eldest daughter wants to go to sixth form that offers riding, then we'll go and see all the ones that seem suitable and are withing our then price range.

The area you are moving too is stiff with horses and horsey minded people 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I spent a good deal of my childhood and teenage years there. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks. I've visited York quite a few times and love the area. Which schools did you look at?


----------



## RunToEarth (1 January 2009)

Yes, she left this summer to go to uni at RAC with me. Whereabouts north are you, if you don't mind me asking?
She had her horse there, Karen Dixon was teaching there, not sure if she still does, their facilities- horse wise are very good, although the yard managers are very unforgiving and you get into a very tight routine, which I suppose isn't such a bad thing, you learn to keep things in order.


----------



## k9h (1 January 2009)

Back in 97 I use to teach in the eq center,  I would not send one of my kids (if I had them) there.

Wondful set up, I will give it that but totally run by the wrong person.


----------



## lizzie_liz (1 January 2009)

I went there for from Year 8 to Year 13 (1999-2005) and in that time I saw great many changes and my sister left in 2007.

My year was the first year for the school to become co ed, and the start of many changes. The school went from having about 25 in a year to its now current size of about double that. 

I did have a great time there, most the staff were fab and I loved having my horse there and became deputy head girl in my final year. It lead to many different experiences, however I am not sure if I would send any of my children there when the time comes. 

Essentially every year there is some form of building work going along, I was the first year to live in all the new boarding houses. There has been a great deal of new buildings which I am not sure I am for as from when I started there the feel and type of school it wants to be has changed. It wants to be good at everything and not specialise really in any one department. 

The owner of the school lives on site and is very materialistic, and wants everything to look good. 

Feel free to ask me any questions you might have. I dont want to appear to be completely defamatory (sp) about the place as I dont regret going there, but it is very expensive


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes, she left this summer to go to uni at RAC with me. Whereabouts north are you, if you don't mind me asking?
She had her horse there, Karen Dixon was teaching there, not sure if she still does, their facilities- horse wise are very good, although the yard managers are very unforgiving and you get into a very tight routine, which I suppose isn't such a bad thing, you learn to keep things in order. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks. I'm down south, but will be moving up north during the spring. Can you tell me more about the yard managers? What exactly do you mean?


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2009)

Alittlemonster: due to daughters ages we looked at schools local to here (Derbshrie/Nottinghamshire area). The only school we liked was Repton - friends were very complimentary, but they would have had to board or we would have had to move.

If it were a boy you had, my brother went to Ashville College in Harrogate and he enjoyed it; I also had a couple of boyfriends who went there. Sorry, no use at all!


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Have you thought about Queen Margarets?  
They have some good equestrian facilities.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only I think daughter would have to wait until she was 11? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, didn't see your post. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





DD has her heart set on going to QE for some reason.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Where is QM's and can you tell me more about it please?


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Back in 97 I use to teach in the eq center,  I would not send one of my kids (if I had them) there.

Wondful set up, I will give it that but totally run by the wrong person. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'll PM you. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thanks.


----------



## RunToEarth (1 January 2009)

Does the horse need to be with her? 
A few other good schools up north are Sedbergh School, Ampleforth College, Harrogate Ladie's college, Woodleigh.


----------



## Maizy (1 January 2009)

'20 floodlit grass day paddocks.' (That was on the link pasted earlier) OTT springs to mind.  Don't forget you'll be paying for this!

I am sat here now with my mother, if I told her I was posting on this subject she would be laughing so much.  I begged and begged her to let me go (many years ago!) I look back and I am so glad I did not.  I wonder what I would have turned out like?  I agree why do they need to advertise so much.
Your husband has some explaining to do!!


----------



## arwenplusone (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Have you thought about Queen Margarets?  
They have some good equestrian facilities.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only I think daughter would have to wait until she was 11? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, didn't see your post. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





DD has her heart set on going to QE for some reason.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Where is QM's and can you tell me more about it please? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


QM's is in Escrick, 3 miles south of york.

http://www.queenmargarets.org.uk/welcome/greetings.shtml

They don't say anything about equine facilities on website as they concentrate on academics but they have a great manege, stable block &amp; access to full xc course.  It has a very good reputation round here.    (our yard is opposite &amp; we use the xc)


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Alittlemonster: due to daughters ages we looked at schools local to here (Derbshrie/Nottinghamshire area). The only school we liked was Repton - friends were very complimentary, but they would have had to board or we would have had to move.

If it were a boy you had, my brother went to Ashville College in Harrogate and he enjoyed it; I also had a couple of boyfriends who went there. Sorry, no use at all! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Do you think it would be worth looking at Repton for my daughter?


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Does the horse need to be with her? 
A few other good schools up north are Sedbergh School, Ampleforth College, Harrogate Ladie's college, Woodleigh. 

[/ QUOTE ]

No. I'd be happy for her not to take him. I have a feeling that not-so-dear-hubby will insist that he does though.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you for the other schools- do you know what ages they teach?


----------



## YellowBoots (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Have you thought about Queen Margarets?  
They have some good equestrian facilities.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Only I think daughter would have to wait until she was 11? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry, didn't see your post. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





DD has her heart set on going to QE for some reason.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Where is QM's and can you tell me more about it please? 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]


QM's is in Escrick, 3 miles south of york.

http://www.queenmargarets.org.uk/welcome/greetings.shtml

They don't say anything about equine facilities on website as they concentrate on academics but they have a great manege, stable block &amp; access to full xc course.  It has a very good reputation round here.    (our yard is opposite &amp; we use the xc) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you. I'm deffo going to take a look at that school.


----------



## blackcob (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]


Thanks. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Do you think it would be worth looking at Repton for my daughter? 

[/ QUOTE ]

This will probably not be very useful, but my aunt used to live in Repton and both the school and the town, to an outsider, looked wonderful. My enduring memory of the place is of two teenage boys in their school uniform holding open a shop door for a lady with a pushchair, helping her down the kerb with it and wishing her a good afternoon.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Very chocolate-box indeed.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2009)

Repton is west of Derby (in the village of Repton). I can't remember the name of the prep school/lower school 
	
	
		
		
	


	





A friend sent her four children there when they moved from the USA. They'd been home educated due to many moves round the world and she didn't really expect to like it - they all loved it! Although they lived fairly local the two eldest chose to board so as not to miss out on the social side of it.

Definately worth a look I think if you are considering private education. Remember it is some years since we were looking


----------



## Natch (1 January 2009)

I saw this post and groaned, thought it was run by the you-know-who insurance company and it seems other posters think so too. For that reason alone I would not consider it for my children (if I had any).

I did however really want to go when I was a kid!


----------



## lizzie_liz (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
'20 floodlit grass day paddocks.' (That was on the link pasted earlier) OTT springs to mind.  Don't forget you'll be paying for this! 

[/ QUOTE ]

When I was there there were about that number of paddocks but they werent very big, big enough for one horse to stretch their legs. There were also 2 very large fields which had the xc course which were used for turnout, mares in one and geldings in the other, however from what I understand they have lost these fields for other facilities.

There is a new equestrian centre getting built as the old one has been turned into 6th form apartments.

New Science labs were made when I was in about year 11 (about 2002) and there was a fire in part of the school destroying the swimming pool, drama studio but this has lead to a new larger drama department. 

I am friends with the Head of Equestrian, she is lovely but can be a bit dappy!!


----------



## Aliwalig (1 January 2009)

I don;t mean this to sound rude (or criticising) I'm just intrigued as to if the local state schools are any good. I only ask because I went private for my A-levels (good school, good people) but I'm not convinced it was value for money for my parents. Always felt a bit guilty about it really.


----------



## MrsMozart (1 January 2009)

Long time since I was educated 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  But there are a number of senior schools in Harrogate, and they all had at least a reasonably good reputation. I went to the Grammer School, just after it turned comprehensive.

Junior school was in Pannal. We had a winter uniform and a summer uniform, including a tam o'shanter and straw boater (used to float the boaters on the stream on the way to shool lol).

Ah, sweet memories


----------



## Dizzykizzy (1 January 2009)

We had PC camp at QE for several years and I can vouch for the stables, schools etc being excellent. No turnout for PC paupers so can't comment on that.
Ex hubby's new wife's kids (yes complicated I know!) go there (don't ride) but both were targetted by bullies (one of your early questions). Academically I think the school is pants and would back up QM being a much better educational establishment. Several of the PC kids went there and we heard nothing but good reports. There is also a good private school in York itself but not equestrian. 
My kids went to the local comp and both done very well!!


----------



## luckilotti (1 January 2009)

i was very keen on going to QE, got all of the info, DVD etc and my parents seemed ok with it all, until they spoke to my horses dentist, who talked them out of it!  i wouldnt want to repeat what he told me as well, you know how the horsey world is!  but it did stop my parents from letting me go.  I will say that even though the atable is free, i believe they charge through the roof for the extras, after all, the students are a captive audience! 
TBH, i am glad i didnt go, at QE you can only do so many GCSEs etc, (from memory it is 8 or 9?) whereas at the school i went to, i was entered for 13 and got good grades in them all - so long term, i left with better qualifications!  
i'm another who went to an all girls school - maybe thats why i did ok - no boys to kiss behind the bike sheds


----------



## bugaboo (1 January 2009)

My best friend is a yard girl there and its a lovelyt friendly place from what i have heard.

Also a member called krissi used to go there PM her and ask her how it was for her.


----------



## bugaboo (1 January 2009)

Sorry guys but i live in york and know families who have been to this school and my best mate is yard girl there.Its a wonderful school you get bullying in every school regardless if its private or mainstream.
 So lets not be forgetting that.


----------



## lizzie_liz (1 January 2009)

Having played on the QE's sports teams against other local schools, there are a lot of top schools in the area who are probably a better choice academically. 
QE isnt academically driven, it attracts a lot of international students particularly from China who are very bright and so it isnt the teaching producing the grades but naturally intelligent and motivated individuals.


----------



## lizzie_liz (1 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry guys but i live in york and know families who have been to this school and my best mate is yard girl there.Its a wonderful school you get bullying in every school regardless if its private or mainstream.
 So lets not be forgetting that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly, I wouldnt say there was a big bullying problem there, everyone becomes family and there are the odd bickers etc but there is generally a good atmosphere


----------



## ladyt25 (1 January 2009)

Personally i wouldn't want to send any money their way due to the fact of the connection with a rather disreputable insurance company we all know of. Doesn't surprise me at all they advertise the school a lot - they do the same with their insurance! 

I think there are many better schools to go to in the Harrogate/N Yorks region. I don't know anything about Queen Margaret's but i haven't heard anything bad about it either. There used to be Red House School in Moor Monkton many years ago, sadly think it is no more though.

If you want to send your daughter to an all girl school you may aswell send her to Gateways School (in Harewood), stick the pony in one of the local livery yards and enrol her with the Bramham Moor Pony Club!


----------



## bugaboo (2 January 2009)

Margarets is not that good,and i know gateways is not all its cracked up to be.


----------



## Natch (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
.Its a wonderful school you get bullying in every school regardless if its private or mainstream.
 So lets not be forgetting that. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Something an old friend mentioned in their quest to find a school seemed very apt. Its not whether or not the school has a bullying problem, but how the staff deal with it.


----------



## littlemisslauren (2 January 2009)

when i was 12 i was bullied and subsequently (sp?) changed school... i BEGGED to go to QE.

we got sent out all the info on the school and my parents refused to send me based on the lack of academic sucess had by the school.

i then went to the best school in the area (would be no good for you as its a day school and is probably too far north!) 

some1 recommended Sedbergh (sorry cant remember who or how to spell it!) i really wouldnt send any children of my own there .... from what ive heard there are alot of problems with drugs there.

my friends brohter boards somewhere in york... i could find out where for you if you like? or do you want a single sex school?


----------



## ladyt25 (2 January 2009)

Sorry I never actually meant Gateways was any good! Plus it's not a boarding school anyway. Just think anywhere's better than sending money in the direction of QEs!!!


----------



## Willow1306 (2 January 2009)

I always wanted to go to QE, my parents even sent for the DVD, which I found and got very excited about! I never went though ..... and from what i've heard since, that was a good thing as not many have good things to say about it. I've also heard that K.Dixon isn't too great a teacher, but i'm sure others would disagree.

A friend of mine went to Sedburgh and she loved it, achieved excellent grades and had an awesome time - it sounded like hell to me though, very strict and very far away from the local comprehensive i went to where uniform allowed artistic license!


----------



## gnubee (2 January 2009)

I would sit down with your daughter and discuss what she is really looking for from the school. I begged my parents to send me to QE for 6th form (it was the only school I had heard of where you could take horses) and I think we even started filling out the scholarship application forms. I am sooo glad that we didn't go through with it though.
I was in love with the pictures in the brochures showing how lovely my private room would be, and that the school would make it possible for me to keep a pony. What I never considered was that the extra cost of sending me there rather than to my non-boarding grammar school (even with a scholarship) would have been more than them buying me a pony to keep at home. I also had fantastic ideas about being able to spend my entire life at the stables (lunches, and then after school till about midnight when I went to bed). I would very much doubt that the school provides this kind of freedom, and this dramatically reduces the appeal of the situation.
On the broader topic of education, you also need to look at the grades achived by the school. From the looks of their results, and considering that they tend to attract a decent standard of pupils who attend lessons all the time, the grades are not impressive. If your daughter has the potential to achive better academically elsewhere, it is likely that this will have a bigger impact on her future than the Karen Dixon riding lessons. GCSE A*-C pass rate "regularly higher than the national average", suggesting that sometimes it is not, is a pretty poor result for a school with it's kind of facilities and intake.
I would also consider whether your child is the type likely to benefit from a boarding environment in the long term, as whilst some really seem to benefit from this, I think for others it can cause a lot of insecurities and problems which may have been picked up and worked through much earlier in a home environment.


----------



## lizh (2 January 2009)

For her age, Cundall Manor is the best school both academically and in terms of other activities. It has a great reputation for the Prep school and does also go up to age 16 but I have no experience of the senior school. A lot of horsey kids/parents there so you would be able to find out from them about secondary schools. 

QE's is reputed to be funded by the insurance side of the business, I have taught there occasionally and could have made quite a business for myself teaching kids who were dissatisfied with the teaching offered there. 

I also knew a Yard manager there who was a lovely person - but was also a full time student at York Uni - suffice to say the standards on the yards were weak. That was many years ago, but latterly the standards haven't been so great either. 

Queen Margaret's does have good horsey reputation/facilities but not sure on the academic or school life side. i know some of the grammar and state schools are good too. 

Good luck


----------



## L00bey (2 January 2009)

Ha this is weird 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 These are all schools I compete against in Netball.. I could tell you a bit about most of the schools mentioned here 
	
	
		
		
	


	





One of my close friends from PC got the Karen Dixon scholarship and she loves it... has made some great friends


----------



## Scribbles (2 January 2009)

Personally I wouldn't dream of paying. The academic performance (for a school you PAY for) is abysmal. 

Stick to comps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend got 10 A* GCSEs, and 4 A alevels, accepted to cambridge (and turned the offer down, as he DIDNT want to go anywhere remotely like a private school). 

That way you'll be able to see AND raise your own children (I forgot to see if you were going to board).

(rant time) Being a massive lefty socialist (hah) I have to say that I think state education teaches a lot more than private - outisde of grades and performance. I go to a pretty prestigious university, where 75% of the students are privately educated - and, to be honest, they are idiots.

My best friend (at uni) came from repton - and he told me all about it. The picture I got was drugs, lots of sex, and poor performance academically (he came out with lower grades than me, and I went to a comp in the bottom 200 in the country). Children need to learn that you have to WORK to get where you want - not just expect to get it with money.

(end rant 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Rocky01 (2 January 2009)

Scribbles, I can't agree with you. I know that some people from the bottom comps do well but a comparitively low number, how many in your class did? In terms of your boyfriend not going to Cambridge because he thought it would be too like a private school, frankly that just seems dumb for a person with his results as future employers are far more likely to be impressed about a degree from Cambridge than another university, depending on the course, and frankly most of the people I know who went to uni from the private school I went to went to other universities anyway. Cambridge is very focused on academics and not where you came from. 

State education works for some kids but not for all and certainly there are reasons why some schools do better than others. The class sizes in state schools are often also much larger than private schools (I would include top grammers and comps in this too) and I know from talking with my aunt, uncle and granny, who all taught in the state sector, that there is a limited amount of attention that can be given to every child in state schools and it does mean that some who could thive in a different atmosphere don't. State schools can be excellent and I've met people who have done extremely well out of them but they can be too hard for some and if you have a character that is in anyway softer you are far more likely to get bullied or left out.

In terms of people from private schools being idiots, it depends on your point of view. My friends and I worked hard at school, we didn't have a choice as to whether or not to. I learnt a hell of a lot about living with different people, seeing others point of view and generally about life from many different cultures perspective and I wouldn't call my friends or myself idiots as many of them are doing medicine or law and are expecting very good jobs at the end of it, they worked hard at school and we didn't get much time for socialising plus if you have ever lived with 8 people in a room it teaches you things that you would never normally get taught and it builds friendships that are extremely strong.

In terms of boarding, I boarded and although I didn't get to see my parents as much as my sister had (she went to a day school) for me it was the right decision and my relationship with them is extremely strong if not stronger than it might have been for living at home. Plus, as parents you can still raise your children at boarding school as you can influence the school and make sure your kids are happy. 

I never expected to just get where I want to with money, and I have always known that I have to work hard to get where I want to get so that message was not in anyway diminished by going to a private school. However, the ability to work was also never stopped by bullying and teachers who had no time or energy for me. In short if you are particularly gifted and have the right personality to thrive at a low level comp then you can but there are too many who don't have the right combination and the current system just doesn't work for them so why not go private, it doesn't mean that you are any less than going state.

Sorry, rant over


----------



## Oaksflight (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don;t mean this to sound rude (or criticising) I'm just intrigued as to if the local state schools are any good. I only ask because I went private for my A-levels (good school, good people) but I'm not convinced it was value for money for my parents. Always felt a bit guilty about it really. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I assume you mean Harrogate area? Lot of the state schools in Harrogate are very good. St Aidans is one of the best state schools in the country.

Re public schools round there, you've got Gateways as well - no equestrian facilities tho. I've also heard not so good things about Queen Ethelburga's... begged my parents to let me go as a kid tho! hah... glad they didn't!


----------



## Oaksflight (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
For her age, Cundall Manor is the best school both academically and in terms of other activities. It has a great reputation for the Prep school and does also go up to age 16 but I have no experience of the senior school. A lot of horsey kids/parents there so you would be able to find out from them about secondary schools. 

[/ QUOTE ]

One of my best friend's uncles is the headmaster of Cundall Manor 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Obviously I've heard all good things about it, so definately second it!


----------



## air78 (2 January 2009)

http://intranet.queenmarys.org/ Queen Mary's is highly regarded in the area, and has equestrian facilties...... although I don't know the quality of them 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Their GCSE results are good though, and they've had some sort of award from The Times, I believe  
	
	
		
		
	


	





QE is known as a 'lesser quality' school and for taking alot of international students in.


----------



## seabiscuit (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Personally I wouldn't dream of paying. The academic performance (for a school you PAY for) is abysmal. 

Stick to comps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 My boyfriend got 10 A* GCSEs, and 4 A alevels, accepted to cambridge (and turned the offer down, as he DIDNT want to go anywhere remotely like a private school). 

That way you'll be able to see AND raise your own children (I forgot to see if you were going to board).

(rant time) Being a massive lefty socialist (hah) I have to say that I think state education teaches a lot more than private - outisde of grades and performance. I go to a pretty prestigious university, where 75% of the students are privately educated - and, to be honest, they are idiots.

My best friend (at uni) came from repton - and he told me all about it. The picture I got was drugs, lots of sex, and poor performance academically (he came out with lower grades than me, and I went to a comp in the bottom 200 in the country). Children need to learn that you have to WORK to get where you want - not just expect to get it with money.

(end rant 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry I have to disagree. My brother went to Radley and I mostly went to state schools and I am so envious of my brother  in what his school did for him. He was nutured, guided and inspired every single step of the way and he had tutors that really cared about their pupils and their success.  He had teachers that were Oxford/Cambridge dons - so passionate and knowledgable about their individual subjects giving lessons that can offer nothing but inspiration and motivation to succeed! My brother may have had his career handed to him on a plate but at least it means that he has come out with a top degree from a top university, and has developed well as an individual with loads of self confidence and excellent people skills and also has a huge successfull career ahead of him.

In contrast, my state schools were run by teachers who could not give a sh*t about their students, they know f-all about their subjects, showed no passion at all and couldnt care less about how their students did or behaved. There is a huge difference between a oxford doctor giving a lesson in History or science than a teacher educated through some other system ( obv you cant tar all teachers with the same brush! ) 
Yes, despite all that I should have got off my backside and worked around it, as plenty of people are far worse off but somehow are steered in the right direction or have the intelligence/awareness about the NEED to work hard to have money and success in this world, but many people, like me are young and naive&amp; realise these things far too late. Yes some state schools are better than others, but there are still in no-way comparable to a good private school.


----------



## teapot (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
There is a huge difference between a oxford doctor giving a lesson in History or science than a teacher educated through some other system ( obv you cant tar all teachers with the same brush! ) 


[/ QUOTE ]

I'm going to disagree with that one (but not the other stuff as I CANNOT stand private school bashing so am with you all the way).  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Most teachers go through the same teaching qualifications/courses these days. Not all Oxford dons are good and not all teachers straight out of uni are bad. I had "doctors" teaching me at my school and they were no better than some of the newly qualified staff. What I find most funny is that people slag off some of the "new" universities, despite the fact that they're some of the oldest teacher training establishments in the country!

*rant over*


----------



## Scribbles (2 January 2009)

re: Queen Margrets - I thought this was the QE prep school? Shows what I know! Anyway - I had an accident on the XC course there, and my horse was stabled there for a week. The staff were excellent - stayed up 24/7 with my horse, meeting the vet in the middle of the night, arranging transfers for colic surgery etc.

Course we still had to pay ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) but they really were lovely.


----------



## meandmyself (2 January 2009)

I've never really posted about this before. 

I worked at QE during 2004, as a 'yard assistant'. Most of the girls I worked with were lovely. The yard manager was a lady called Kate Carmen, and I don't think that she liked me. I felt that she looked down on me becuase my family isn't rich, and because at the time I was a bit over weight. 

The school horses, while I was there, were pretty nice. They had a smashing little cob, about 14h, very confidence giving! They also had a pair of welsh ponies- about 12.2 each, who were great for the little ones. They also had a big 17h gelding who was a bit green, but I think he was just on loan. I really liked him! Hmm, who else? Oh, yes, they had two TB types for the more advanced riders too. Overall, the horses were a good bunch. 

Staff have probbably all changed by now, but I'll tell you what I know. The YM and I didn't get on, so I won't say anything about her. The others were nice and helpful to the kids. If I remember right, they had a few trainers who visited to give lessons. Sue Chadwick was one of them (She taught me a few times- I learned loads from her.) I don't know if any of those are still there though. (And I always felt that they needed a good 15h-er, but never mind that! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

I can't really speak for the academic side, but I can tell you about the rooms and such. I started off in a nice big room, with it's own bathroom, then was moved into a much smaller single room which I hated. The TV was right at the end of the bed- I used to wake up every morning with new bruises on my legs!!

The food was mostly okay. I wouldn't say that it was outstanding, but it was decent and they had a few different things on each day.


----------



## meandmyself (2 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
re: Queen Margrets - I thought this was the QE prep school? Shows what I know! Anyway - I had an accident on the XC course there, and my horse was stabled there for a week. The staff were excellent - stayed up 24/7 with my horse, meeting the vet in the middle of the night, arranging transfers for colic surgery etc.

Course we still had to pay ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) but they really were lovely. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The QE prep school is called Chapter House. It's for the younger kids.


----------



## lannerch (2 January 2009)

I know someone that used to work there too and also does not have a good word to say about it.

Those leaflets that drive you mad in every magazine, are also accompanied with that insurance company leaflet. The insurance company has to tout for buisness as it never pays out, but why would a  school have to.

A good school sells itself!


----------



## YellowBoots (2 January 2009)

Thank you everyone. Hubby is working away for the weekend, so I'll show him this on Monday and let you know. 

To be honest, I don't want her to go there now. It dosen't sound like a good fit for her. She's very bright, and really wants to learn all of the time. On the horsey side too, she's always looking to learn new things and it dosen't sound like the school would really support that.


----------



## lizzie_liz (3 January 2009)

It isnt an academic powerhouse, and a lot of those who attend Chapter House (prep school) leave to go to a different school.

Based on how it has changed since I left you can tell it isnt academic as they have introduced the BTEC courses for those less suited for A levels. My final year had academic abilities ranging from those scraping a pass to those taking 4 or 5 A levels and getting straight A's. I only got BBC. Those who are naturally bright get the A's, in my sisters year (2007) no one got accepted into Oxbridge. 

Equestrian side; if you really want to learn and compete dont go to QE. There arent that many opportunities unless you are a pushy parent or can come up and take your daughter yourself.


----------



## meandmyself (3 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It isnt an academic powerhouse, and a lot of those who attend Chapter House (prep school) leave to go to a different school.

Based on how it has changed since I left you can tell it isnt academic as they have introduced the BTEC courses for those less suited for A levels. My final year had academic abilities ranging from those scraping a pass to those taking 4 or 5 A levels and getting straight A's. I only got BBC. Those who are naturally bright get the A's, in my sisters year (2007) no one got accepted into Oxbridge. 

Equestrian side; if you really want to learn and compete dont go to QE. There arent that many opportunities unless you are a pushy parent or can come up and take your daughter yourself. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I would agree with that. They didn't go/have one show in the time that I was there.


----------

